# My Arab pretending to be a Lippizan



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

wow! that was one jump! :shock: he looks stunning!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, what's gravity?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL aww he was hyper! So cute!


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! He is definitely spirited for a 20-year old!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow he's 20? 
Good for him! He sure has a lot of pep in him! Aww!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol that's cute....is he always like that?


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much! He is a bundle of energy and quite a clown. Anything to get some attention!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

OMG, he is such a dream!! Just imagin what he would of been like at a younger age say 8yr old! It goes to show he is healthy!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

I was reading one of your posts and it said you gelded him late. Maybe he doesn't realize he's gelded yet lol. :lol:


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

Hehe, maybe! He was never really studdy though. The funniest story I have from a few years back was riding with this girl who boarded at the same barn as me. She had a mare and we rode together every night, side by side for six months, and one day I said something about his babies. She said "Babies? Wait, he's a stallion?" :wink: She'd had no idea. We've boarded at several places that do not accept stallions but made an exception. I always told them give me one day, if you don't like him we're outta here. He's a very special horse!


----------



## Gidget_Lvr101 (Sep 16, 2007)

that was cute and funny. he's doing good for being a 20 year old. and he's pretty too.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he looks fantastic. I was watching the video thinking he was a young guy. I loved how like half way through, he grabbed a bite to eat then continued on with the amazing moves.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Lol !!!!
Cool!! He's handsome alright!!!


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

Im not a big arab fan ( bad experience) but he is gorgeous..
A typical class clown and 20 to boot..I thought he was more around 4 or so..
Hope he has many more years ahead of him


----------

